# Button Switches



## Claudie (Aug 24, 2010)

There are small button switches on some boards like the ones inside of CD drives. CD Drives usually have two or three of them. I have taken several of them apart and they have a small disk inside that looks gold colored on one side. The gold colored side is facing away from the contacts. My question is this, are these small disks gold plated? I did a search on here for them but "switch" is a hard word to search. If these little disks are indeed gold plated, why would the gold side be facing away from the contacts in the switch?
I don't have a way of getting a picture on here of the switches I am asking about.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 24, 2010)

Take some HCL and put on a spot and see if it changes color.


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Claudie,

I just took some of those switches apart and they were small round discs silver on one side and copper on the other. I would think they make gold ones also, but I've not run into any.

larry


----------



## Claudie (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think they are gold, although some of the ones I took apart appear to have gold colored contacts behind that disk, while others have silver colored ones.


----------



## Oz (Aug 28, 2010)

Say goodbye sneha


----------



## rewalston (Aug 28, 2010)

Oz said:


> Say goodbye sneha



Sneha? HUH?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 28, 2010)

rewalston said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> > Say goodbye sneha
> ...



No, it's Sneha who! :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Aug 28, 2010)

I missed it but I think Sneha must have been a spammer.


----------

